# oct/nov cyclers part 2



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

New home ladies

  

Emxx


----------



## Tan1982 (May 2, 2007)

Hi girls,

Ive been a naughty girl and tested today, i shouldn't test till sunday, but quess what? it was a   i cant believe it. I have done three tests and they were all positive but i am going to do another on sunday. I will ring CARU then on Monday morning. Ive been on   all day. I want to tell everybody but i cant, thank god the 2ww is finally over.

Thanks girls for all your advice and support over the past few months.


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Tanya that's b****y MARVELLOUS!!!!
Such huge congratulatiions to you and dh!
Very well done to you both - how clever are you!


----------



## Tan1982 (May 2, 2007)

thanks scouse, stil cant believe it to be honest, i feel like im dreaming.


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Tanya

Thats fab fab fab !! news, its given me so much hope for when I start my DR on 1.11.07 !! put your feet up and enjoy the time

Andrea x


----------



## beckb (Aug 3, 2007)

congratulations Tanya so pleased for you both, just relax now and enjoy

Bec x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well done


----------



## starkymind (Aug 6, 2007)

Tanya ....

OMG ....

that is fantastic, just goes to show it CAN happen .. I am over the moon, keep us up to date with how you get on and the best of luck and enjoy the next 9 months hun you derserve it [fly]xx       xx [/fly]

You have made my day as kept eveything crossed for you xx

1st BFP of many I think ladies of CARU xx hope your all okay and staying 

DH & I have had many tears but only makes us stronger xx we are going to wait until after xmas before our looking at our next TX xx could not (and i mean could not) have stayed so  or managed the whole cycle without you girls .. means alot xx

I am keeping an eye on your progress ladies and cant wait to see you BFPs  

How is everyone xx

   to alll of ya xx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

WOW Tanya ... !!! C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S !!! to you both

    

Here's hoping a very healthy and happy pregnancy.



Thanks Starky ... hope you're feeling ok.  Glad you're still positive ... you will get your BFP

Andi x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

how are you all?

was anyone allowed their dh in with them on ec? just wonder as i know that the old clinic you were not allowed due to room and jusy wondering if this has changed now


----------



## Tan1982 (May 2, 2007)

hi Kara

unfortunately they still don't let your dh in with you for the EC only for the ET, don't know why!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

dam lol just though he might wana come and watch lol( probably not though )


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Good luck with scans this week girls and your EC Tues Scouse

Hope you're all holding up okay.


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

kara76 said:


> dam lol just though he might wana come and watch lol( probably not though )


THEY don't let them in cos they can't deal with dh passing out during procedure!
I'm fine....but getting little nervous now. Think its the 2ww and result that worries me more than the ec or et!


----------



## Tan1982 (May 2, 2007)

Hi Scouse

All the very best for Tuesday i will be thinking of you. Hope you get loads of nice ripe eggies. After the ec make sure you take it easy and relax. Are you watching the footie?


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Thanks Tanya!  Yeah just finished watching the match - my bp must be at an all time high! They frustrate me SO MUCH! Good job i'm not carrying my embies now!


----------



## Tan1982 (May 2, 2007)

HI ANDI

HOW THE INJECTIONS GOING? HOW ARE YOU FEELING?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Eveyone, 

Hope your all doing well, where is everyone with their treatment now ?? i start DR on Thursday with at the moment ec week commencing 3.12.07

Andrea x


----------



## Tan1982 (May 2, 2007)

HI POPSI

I GOT A   ON FRIDAY FROM IVF AT CARU, IM SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HAPPY, JUST GOT TO RING THEM IN THE MORNING NOW. WHAT TX ARE YOU UNDERGOING?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

I know tania, thats fantastic saw your news on Friday, its brilliant !! we having IVF done 1st time, had 15 months of clomid, 3 IUI's, got PCOS, and endo had ovary and tube removed and apparantly everything is fine now !! just need a BFP and then i will believe them !!!

you take care of you x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Tanya,

You still on cloud 9?  

My tummy looks like an old bruised spud    Not really had any stimms side effects .. but I've got IBS at the moment so maybe I can't feel anything else .. makes me wonder if it's working though.


Good luck Popsi when starting your DR


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Andi

Hope your EC goes ahead next week as planned, have you been for any scans yet or do they begin this week ! (not sure the way it works with the injections!! what day you start the scans on)

Hope everyone else is ok, hope your resting Tania !!

x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi

Just a quickie, when I start the DR do I have to take the injections at the same time every day, the reason I ask is i am away for the night on 18.11.07 and will have to take it couple of hours early (as i dont think carrying a syringe and needles is gonna be good when going to the CIA !!)


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi Posi 
I think they recommend you inject at a similar time each day - but i was a few hours late one night (i forgot) and it didn't seem to make any diff!  As long as its a one off can't see it mattering that much?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Popsi,

I was told you have to take your injections the same time every day I believe because your body will have a steady dose every 24 hours and that probably means responding better to the drugs.

I had my first follicle scan today, clinic was pleased with amount and size.  I had some nice big ones I believe. Lead follies were 14mm and 15mm, they've kept me on the same dose ... 300 iu. 

The first scan is the baseline which is usually around 2 weeks after your DR starts then the stims start soon after that then the 1st follie scan is a week after stims begin.  My second follie scan is Friday this week.

Are you on the long or short protocol?

Scouse ... good luck for tomorrow


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Andi

Not really sure if its long or short !! short i believe, start dr on 1.11.07 then bl scan on 19.11.09 est ec 3.12.07 ! all a bit manic

Glad your scan went well, are you working in your 2ww or are you off 

Andrea x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Andrea,

I'm taking the two weeks off, actually it's going to be three from the EC.  I've got some holidays left and I'll get a sick paper to cover to test day. What do you intend to do?

Andrea


----------



## Tan1982 (May 2, 2007)

gals,

How is everyone? All the very best for tomorrow Scouse, i hope you are going to have an early night hun? saying that you probably wont be able to sleep mind. Let us know how many beautiful lil eggs you had OK hun? 

Hope everyone else is OK and still  

night night girlie's

love Tanya


----------



## beckb (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi everyone

Scouse - Good luck for tomorrow 

Andi - Great news about your scan today, what time are you going on fri, I've got a scan at 8am.

Hope everyone else is holding up ok

Bec x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Beck,

My scan isn't 'til mid day.  Crazybabe you'll have to fight Beck for the 8 am slot  

How did your scan go Beck?

Hairdresser .. how was your scan today?

Night night Tanya


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Andrea

I am finishing work on 30.11.07 for 4 weeks, 3 weeks unpaid leave then be christmas !! 

Good luck sending you lots of   

Be in touch tomorrow 

Andrea  x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZN%2526i%253D12%255F3%255F45%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







 <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZN%2526i%253D12%255F3%255F45%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







 <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZN%2526i%253D12%255F3%255F45%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







 <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZN%2526i%253D12%255F3%255F45%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









G O O D L U C K G I R L S


----------



## beckb (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi Andi

My scan last Mon went well, DR had worked, I started to take the tablets to thicken the lining last Mon increasing the dosage every few days, there are making me feel a bit sick but was told they could.  My scan on Fri will show if these have worked then the date will be set to thaw my little embies and do the FET hopefully still all on track for next week.

Hope everyone is ok today, I'm getting a bit nervous now its coming closer.

Bec x


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

A very quick hello, I'm doing IVF (long protocol) in Cardiff, starting downreggin on Friday, I can't wait now, I know that sounds weird and sad!! 
This will be my second IVF, first on long protocol though, I didn't down reg on last one. Seems I'll be your cycle buddy Andrea - will you be finding out just before Xmas too?  I figured if it BFN I'll be partying a lot over the holiday, if BFP, well wow, what a present!  What time are you going to do the injections? 

Cat


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hiya Cat

Yep we going to be running along side each other ! your only one day past my start day, i have bl scan booked in for 19.11.07, what about you ? are you in CARU having your tx.  Yes should find out a few days before christmas if it has worked, so hopefully no partying for us just putting our feet up relaxing and enjoying being pampered ! I am thinking of doing the injections around 6pm ish, what about you ??

Andrea x


----------



## Tan1982 (May 2, 2007)

hi girls,

how are we all today? Scouse had her EC today i wounder how she got on?

Tanya xx


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Hi everyone, 

Tanya - hi, are you in the middle of tx at the moment?
Scouse - I hope the ec went well.
Andrea - Yup, my scan is on the 19th too, first thing in the morning in Caru.  When is yours?

Cat


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

scouse hope ec went wellforyou


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Kara, how are you, are you up for tx in Jan?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hiya Cat

Mine is at 11.15am ! am staying in cardiff night before for concert, so worked out great as will save travelling !! 

I getting excited and terrified now !!!!!  

Hope went well scouse

Tania how are you ?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i start dr in jan for ec in feb


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi ladies i survived!  Got 8 eggs which is brilliant news and now have to wait for that dreaded phone call from the embryologist to see if they have fertilised!  this is where i become really nervous!
have slept most of afternoon and now feel like i've been run over by a truck!  But it will be so worth it please God!
Hope the rest of you ladies are doing well!


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

*Kara * - that's great, you get to enjoy Xmas, then start the new year with a bang!
*Andrea * - what time will you be doing your jabs? I'm never sure when is best, I think I did 6pm last time, but found that I was often on the way somewhere, or on the way back, so I might do them later. Did they advise you when was best? I forgot to ask.
*Scouse * - 8 eggs is wonderful. Relax now, this is the one time when you've done all you can - it's up to the eggies themselves now. Take it easy.

Cat


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Cat

I think I will do it at 6pm as I am home from work then, and usually have not gone back out again that early !! argh its so confusing, all they said was to do them in the evening as thats when the next lot are going to be done so get into that routine, but dont think it really matters with the DR as long as they are about the same time everyday !!


----------



## Tan1982 (May 2, 2007)

oh well done Scouse on your 8 lil eggies im soooooo pleased for you honey. 

hi Siheilwli ive just finished my first ivf at caru and got a bfp which im over the moon about. how about you?

tanya xxx


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

A belated congratulations Tanya - an inspiration to us all!


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello girls can i join this thread i have started my injections tonight for iui, iw ent for my baseline scan today and everything was fine thankgod I wish you all bfp and we will get there girls, speak soon hugs ema xxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

scouse well done on your 8 eggies

bet the lab is busy tonight


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Well done Scouse, hope you get a great call tomorrow.


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Thank you ladies.....feeling very nervous!  I so hope our eggs/sperm are getting down to some serious jiggy jig! X


----------



## hairdresser (Jul 23, 2007)

hello girls

scouse _ well done fingers crossed for you   

scan went well on monday stayed on same drugs ! have to go back thursday (on my birthday)at 10!
emx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good luck scouse for the phone call


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Great news ladies all 8 fertilised - 7 normally!  So fingers X they will be put 2 back in Fri and maybe even some to freeze??  I feel quite elated at moment!  Praying now it all goes well between now and Fri!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

that is great news

well done


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

yipeeeeee scouse thats fantastic news hun!


----------



## beckb (Aug 3, 2007)

Thats fab news scouse I'm really pleased for you, just relax and take things easy before Fri.

Bec x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Great news Scouse      wishing you the very best in your journey to become a Mum


----------



## Tan1982 (May 2, 2007)

hi scouse very well done on the fertilisation, like me all of my 9 fertilised this is looking very very promising for you. 

happy halloween girls  

tanya xx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi 

Scouse.. thats excellent news, I am sure that they are all growing nice and strong ready to snuggle up on Friday  ! and I am sure you will have some frosties too  

Cat .... what time you going to do your injections, have you decided yet

Tanya .... hope you feeling ok 

Andi ..... how is it going with your stimms ?/

Everyone else        trying to learn who you all are x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZN%2526i%253D8%252F8%255F1%255F225%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









Good Evening fellow cyclers ....... 'Happy Halloween'

Hi Popsi ... all seems to be okay thanks. When do you start now?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Andi

Start dr tomorrow !! excited and petrified all at once


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hope it goes smoothly for you Andrea ....


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hiya 

Just a quickie how long after DR will it take for AF to arrive ?? can anyone give me a rough idea

Cheers, hope all your fellow FF's are doing good today  

Andrea x


----------



## beckb (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi Andrea

AF arrives approx 7-10 days after DR starts but everyone is different.  Mine arrived on day 8.  Good luck for your 1st injection today hope it all goes smoothly.

Hope everyone else is ok.

Bec x


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Good luck Andrea!
My af didn't arrive for 12 days after starting to DR so don't panic- all my tx seems to have gone ok!
Hope the rest of you ladies are ok?


----------



## Tan1982 (May 2, 2007)

hi ladies

how is everybody? all the best for et tomorrow scouse i will be thinking of you hun.

take care

tanya xx


----------



## beckb (Aug 3, 2007)

Hiya 

Scouse - Good luck for your et tomorrow, Andi - Good luck for your scan.  I'll be thinking of you both.

Bec x


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Andrea - hope the jab went ok! I'm right behind you tomorrow - I'm doing them about 6pm.
Scouse - good luck for transfer - sounds like those are strong embies.
Andi - hope the scan goes well.

Hi to everyone else.
Cat


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Thank you lovely ladies for all your kind thoughts and good wishes X
I've just had a facial and an Indian Head massage to relax me!  LUSH!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks you all for your answers and support !!

Well deed done for tonight, not that bad at all really just a little sting and a bit of redness ! glad the first one is done can relax about doing them now 

Cat good luck when you start your tomorrow 
scouse good luck for your et tomorrow, glad you had nice relaxing day 

Lots of   to everyone else x


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Scouse

How are feeling, where can i buy orange knickers i have looked everywhere i had to wear a orange vest top under my jumper to scan on Tuesday, as i read about the orange to bring luck, got 2nd follie scan tomorrow hope those follies have grown since tues they increased my puregon from 150ml to 250ml.

crazybabe


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

andi and scouse

good luck girls


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Scouse

I had my scan this morning, my follies have grown but not big enough yet so they have increased my puregon again to 350 now and another scan Monday, they said they were perfect for iui but iv'e had 3 iui's and 2 out of 3 failed so i'm not doing that, hopefully follies will grow bigger by monday, my biggest follie was 14 they like them to be 81mm plus, the biger the follies the more chance off eggs apparently.
I'm back in work now feeling really down i hope they grow and i get to EC.

Crazybabe


----------



## hairdresser (Jul 23, 2007)

hi girls, hope et well well for you today scouse ? 

also andi with 2nd scan? 

my ec is booked in for monday at 9.45 probably met some of you then! nearly at the end on a very scary time      all wishing for are happy endings!!!!)  good luck every onex


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks Kara

Scouse hope all went well today

Hairdresser .. mine is 9 am, maybe see you there

Crazybabe ... get more protein down you this weekend .. keep that chin up

Think we all need a


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

My God it has all gone off here!!!!
Crazy don't panic...on my first i went from 'lots of small' follies on the Fri to Mon oh we need to bring your ec forward!  So keep drinking loads of water and positive visualisation!!!
Hairdresser and Andi wishing the best of luck for your ec's on Monday - will be thinking of you both!
And I am  carrying 2 Phillips embies so an official Nov tester - Please God this time X


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Scouse

How are you feeling, i'm feeling a bit better now,i should imagine that the follies will grow bigger by monday, the largest on Tuesday was 11 then they increased my doseage of puregon from 150ml to 250ml and the biggest to today were 15 i'm just hoping that i get to EC which should be next Wednesday now 07/11/07 lucky 7 hey! with ivf ET are usually 2 days after EC aren't they.

Do you think it will matter if i do my Suprecur and Puregon injections half hour earlier than i normally do.

love crazybabe


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

cRAZY HALF HOUR SHOULDN'T MAKE MUCH DIFFERENCE...DON'T PANIC!!
My ec was tues am and transfer was fri so its normally 3 days!  Stay strong and +ve!  Always here if you need support!


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Crazybabe ... hope you're feeling better today.

Beck ... what time is your FET tomorrow?

Hairdresser ... good luck for tomorrow hun. may see you in the recovery area 

Scouse ... hope your embies are snuggling in well

Thanks girls for all your support .. really appreciate it all <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZN%2526i%253D23%252F23%255F13%255F3%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">


----------



## beckb (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi Andi

Good luck for tomorrow I'll be thinking of you.  My FET isn't going to be until Wed they are going the thaw them in the morn then ring me to let me know how they are and when I am to go in.  Getting nervous now as there is nothing to do but pray and wait.

Hope everyone else is ok

Bec x


----------



## hairdresser (Jul 23, 2007)

hiya andi, thanks! good luck to you too! feeling really nervous 

yes we will probably met in recovery tomorrow
emma x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Girls,

I'm amazed at how much my tummy has bloated since my HCG injection.  I couldn't wear anything tidy out tonight, had to wear a pair of sloppy trousers.  I feel like I'm waddling when I walk it is that full!

Good luck Beck, hope you're on track .. there's a few of us having ET this week.


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

GOOD LUCK TO ALL YOU SCANNERS, EC AND ET LADIES!
THINKING AND PRAYING FOR YOU ALL!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Good luck to all you ladies having EC today, put your feet up and rest ! and i am sending you lots and lots of


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

andi  hope you managed to get here to update us


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Girls,


Thanks Girls  

How are we all today?  

Emma .. it was good to meet you today.  Hope you're well.

Girls ... how are you doing the cyclogest, vaginally or rectally?

Hope your follies have grown crazybabe?


I had 8 eggs .. there were 12 I believe but 4 were small so they didn't get collected.

Janet Evans and the embryologist called us into a room to talk about our eggs.  We began to get concerned on the way there thinking the worse.  They said DH's count today had increased so much that we didn't have to have ICSI now and could go for IVF.  We needed to sign new forms and give the okay    Really gobsmacked and happy and can't believe the increase.  DH has worked so hard to make changes and it's obviously paid off.  We were referred from our local hosp with a count of 0.5 mil (He had 5 tests all with the same results between GP and Hosp).  When we got to CARU for our initial consultation it had gone up to 12.9 mil and 24% motility... in this time he had made some dietry changes.  Since then he continued with the different diet, cut out lager/cider and changed his alcohol intake to red wine, because I read somewhere it can help, introduced Wellman vits and recently co-enzyme Q10, as I read that can help with motility, and today his count was 25 mil and 50% motility ...... WOW ... he now thinks his swimmers can swim the channel    I am really pleased for him cos it has to be hard for the guys and it's kind of perked him up.

We're just hoping now fertilization is as promising.


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Great news Andi!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thats great news im well chuffed for you both

try and use the back doot for the cylogest until after et, well you can use the front door just not the night before as it gets a little messy

good luck for the phone call 

whoo hoo


----------



## Tan1982 (May 2, 2007)

OH ANDI IM SOOOOOOOOOOOO HAPPY   FOR YOU AND DH AND ALL YOUR LOVELY LIL EGGIES. TRY AND TAKE IT EASY THIS WEEK NOW HUN GET DH TO WAIT ON YOU HAND AND FOOT. WHEN ARE YOU HAVING THE EC? THURSDAY? IVE GOT AN EARLY SCAN TOM IVE GOT A BIT OF A SORE STOMACH I FEEL LIKE IVE DONE 200 SIT UPS AND MY MUSCLES ARE HURTING, SO I RANG CARU AND DEBS SAID TO COME FOR A SCAN JUST TO CHECK BUT SHE SAID ITS PROB FROM THE TRAUMA OF EC AND THE DRUGS, SHE SAID THEY PROB WONT SEE ANYTHING BECAUSE ITS TOO EARLY BUT BEST TO CHECK THINGS OUT. IVE GOT MY PROPER SCAN ON THURSDAY 15TH NOV. I CANT WAIT.

TANYA XX


----------



## Tan1982 (May 2, 2007)

SOZ ANDI I MEANT ET.


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Andi

    well done on getting 8 eggies, i am so happy for you, and well done to your DH you must both be so happy with the result, did you get my post i sent you earlier, i think i was sat opposite you in the CARU waiting room this morning.

My EC is Wednesday      follies are nice and big now, and was told they will grow more with HCG jab which i have to do at 10PM tonight.

GOOD LUCK WITH CALL TOMORROW WHAT TIME HAVE YOU GOT TO RING.

           


crazybabe


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks Girls,

Tanya, hope all goes well tomorrow hun, best get checked out .. that's what they're there for.  Drugs have a lot to answer for.  I haven't been told about ET date yet, they'll tell me tomorrow they said.  Yep, DH is working his little socks off, so much I can see sweat on his upper lip  

Crazybabe ... yes it was me.  I met two of you ladies today then, I met Emma (Hairdresser) too, we were in recovery opposite each other     Great news about your follies, keep up the fluids.  I couldn't do my belt up the day after my HCG jab, the first time I really felt that swollen and uncomfortable.

Thanks for the tips Kara.

I'm nervous about the call tomorrow, they're calling me up Crazybabe between 9-10.

Can't wait for Emma to sign on and post


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello girls 
              Congratulations andi on your eggs hun im so pleased for you !! i was sitting in teh waiting room in caru this morning wondering if any of them was on ff lol i wonder if any of u lot was there lol How did hairdresser go this morning andi ? 
          How are the rest of you girls feeling hope ur ok hugs emaxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Ebonie

What time were you in CARU this morning i was there from about 8 til 09.30 i was the one quite short with shortish brown hair, i saw andi, i didn't relise it was her until they called her name to go have EC.

My follies have grown   i got 8 follies they were quite nice sizes, have to do the HCG jab at 10 tonight EC is 09:45 Wednesday 07th  Yipee   .

How did you get on.

love 
crazybabe


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi crazy babe i was there at about 9.50am i wa sok i had twenty follies on my lft ovary the biggest was 7.5mm and on my right i had nine follies the biggest was 8.00mm got to go back on friday for another scan good luck for wednesday hun, was u in the waiting room or out side  we sound like stalkers dont we lol hugs ema xxxxxxxx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

hi ema

well around that time i was sat outside the waiting room, i had my scan and the nurse was waiting to ask janet evans to ask her when would my ec be and some advice, were you the one that were asked to swope places with me i was in blood room then i say outside?

Good luck to you both for every step of your treatment.   

crazybabe


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

No i wasnt do u have bobbed hair hun wa su on ur own lol omg we sound sad dont we lol when i first got there there was a lady who was outside well actually there was two one was in the corroidor standing up aint i nosey lol i did see janet go in the blood room with someone mmmm


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Cheers Ebonie,

I can't really say about Hairdresser's news .....


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Ok hun i hope she comes on later How are u feeling andi hun ?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Not too bad thanks Em,  a little sore and tight especially when I get out of bed.


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Awwww hun u need to get rest hun and make him wait on u hand and foot enjoy it for now lol good luck for ur phone call tommorrow hugs ema xxxxxxxx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

will someone make me have a 7 please?


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Ill come back to add more after lol ive got u to 147 lol ill try 177 after


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Andi

 for the call tomorrow

have popped you onto a 77 for a little extra luck

Emxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Andi

Thats great news !! good luck for your call this morning, keep us updated when you can, hope your putting your feet up and resting now   

Good luck and well done to everyone else

Well best dash off to work .................


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

andi

looking forward to your news

good luck, tip have a bit of paper to write it down lol.....


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Good luck andi xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Thanks for all your good luck wishes and sorting my 7's  

We only have 1 egg fertilized.  I feel gutted .. stopped crying now and am trying to be positive.  Just praying it's of good quality.  Clinic said some didn't fertiize and some fertilized with more than one sperm, so were abnormal.

Transfer is scheduled for tomorrow afternoon, please God let it all be okay.

Best wishes for EC tomorrow Crazybabe

Beck good luck with your transfer


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hunni

you know im with you all the way

crazy good luck


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I know Kara, thanks ... you're a diamond


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

How was your scan today Tanya?


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Oh Andi this journey is too b****y hard isn't it!  Stay strong and send that little embie all you love and +ve vibes!  This sounds trite when you are so down but it really does just take the one!  Please God this is the one!
Thinking of you luvly!
And to all you other cyclers....good luck X


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Andi

Thinking of you sweetheart and wishing you all the very best for your ET tomorrow

I had similar news on my cycle and it was a heartwrenching day

sending a big big hug to you and DH and wishing you the best for your 

Love Emxx


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Aww andi hun big hugs for you im wishing you and dh loads of love and luck for tommorrow hugs ema xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beckb (Aug 3, 2007)

Andi

Big hugs to you both, wishing you lots of luck for ET tomorrow.

Bec x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Andrea

Try to stay positive about it, you only need one to give you that precious BFP that you deserve.

It must be hard, but think of your little embie growing away waiting to snuggle down tomorrow !

Thinking of you 

Andrea x


----------



## hairdresser (Jul 23, 2007)

hiya andi, good luck for tomorrow! will me thinking of you   , hows your tummy mine still quite sore?
emma x


----------



## Tan1982 (May 2, 2007)

hi girls,

i went for my scan today and i saw a little heartbeat i couldn't believe it as I'm only 5wks and 3days. the nurse said i may not see a heartbeat but i did I'm soooooooooooo happy. the reason why i also have a sore stomach is because my ovaries are massive they couldn't get over the size of them, but they said its nothing to worry about. my mind is so at rest now but Ive still gotta go for my scan next Thursday. i also had a lil picture aswell, the bubs is so cute. All the best Andi for tom and as the girls said it only takes one for that bfp and it sounds like a good lil fighter you have got there hun. i will be keeping my fingers crossed for you my lovely all the way, you will be fine.

hows all the other lovely ladies doing out there?

Tanya xx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Aww Tanya, that's great news ... so pleased for you.

Thanks for all your support girls ... really means a lot to me.

Feel more together tonight.  I was so shocked today, wasn't expecting that news.

I'm still sore too Emma, I feel like I've been pumped full of wind and I can't straighten my tummy easily when I stand up.

I've booked my acupuncture for before and after transfer so I'm still holding a bit of hope.  Can't help wondering though what the outcome would have been if the ICSI was done... I will never know.  Felt so pleased about DH's SA yesterday and now it's a big come down.  I guess I should be grateful for fertilization, some people don't even get that.  

My Mam come around with a bunch of orange flowers tonight ... bless her.

Best of luck for EC's and transfers this week girls.

Andrea xx


----------



## Ness30 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi everyone, 

Hope your all o.k. I haven't been on for a few weeks so just working out where everybody is within cycles etc! I started DR today -was a bit nervous about first injection but it was fine afterwards- I'm sure it's something I will get used to very quickly! Good luck to those having EC tomorrow.

Andi,

Really sorry to hear your dissapointed about fertilisation, but as the girls said it really does only take that 1 so try to stay positive! Easier said than done I know. Just remember thats all that would have fertilised if it was down to just nature so keep reminding yourself of that. I'm sure all will be fine I'll be thinking about you xxx

Ness30 x


----------



## hairdresser (Jul 23, 2007)

hi, andi, hows you what is transfer like? do you get to see embros before put back? hope your ok! 
lots of luck


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you won't get to see the embryos, they use to do it and i sw my very first embryos.

andi how are you?been thinking about you all day


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Blimey so much going on over here ladies.  

Andi - hope all went well today chick, stay positive.

Congratulations Tanya - very exciting news.  Make sure you look after yourself so that little one settles in.

All the best to all of you who are jabbing etc.  

Sending you all love xxx

Sally


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi girls 
Hope everything went ok today andi xxxxx
Hairdresser when have u got ur et hun ?
That fab news tanya iu bet u was very excited u take it easy now hun !


Hello to everyone else i missed  
    Hugs ema xxxx


----------



## hairdresser (Jul 23, 2007)

hiya ebonie, et is tomorrow at ten getting excited!!! 
how r you getting on with your treatment?
em x


----------



## beckb (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi all

Andi - How did you get on today? I've been thinking of you.
Hairdresser - Good luck for tomorrow.

My embryos survived the thaw and I had my et this afternoon. It all happened really quickly my test date is on the 23rd.

Hope everyone feeling ok

Bec x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

bec

goodnews that your embryos thawed goo luck and good luck hairdresser


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

My gosh its all happening here! Bec thats brilliant news...thawed and now snuggling in - well done you!
Best of luck for tomorrow Hairdresser!
Well done Tanya......now take it easy and look after yourself!
Andi hope you are ok?  We're all thinking of you!
I'm afraid i'm having my first major wobble.........having pains since yesterday, mainly at night!  And i know it could mean anything but?
Wishing all you girls loads of PMA whatever stage you are at X
BIG HUGS X


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

scouse....pains are normal, ive had pains both times i got pregnant so try and see it as a postive things, i know how hard it is


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Thank you Kara!
I forgot what an absolute nightmare this all is!  I go from thinking my embies are nestling in thats why the pain to...is it all over already?
Kick up the back side and lets get on ...


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi girls, thanks for all your concerns and support.  Embie is on board  


Beck .. great news!  we test the same day 

Hairdresser .. best of luck for tomorrow

Crazybabe .. hope you're resting

Scouse .. chin up, I know it's easier said than done.

Good luck in bingo Sally  

Hope everyone else is doing ok?


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello andi hun how are you glad its all on board hun crossed fingers for you    
You have to take it easy now lol have a life of luxury lol have u got any time off work.
Im ok thanks i have got to go back on friday for another scan crossed fingers they have grown to size..
Speak soon hugs  ema xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ness30 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Andi,

Glad to hear your transfer went o.k. and all is done and dusted now -you just need to relax now for the next two weeks and try to think poistive! xx

Hello everybody else, I'm qiute new to the board been on briefly a while ago just been reading through and getting yo know you all! Hope your all feeling o.k. I'm just glad to finally be on the road to getting things done. 2nd day of DR today.

Good luck for tomorrow hairdresser x

Congratulations Tanya on your thaw success! x

Ness xx


----------



## hairdresser (Jul 23, 2007)

thanks for all your good lucks excited for tomorrow!! dh been taking care of me diamond!!
great news andi!!!!! 

**** luck to the rest of you!!!  
love emma xx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi hairdresser

Hope you are feeling ok, well all went fine with the EC yesterday out of 7 follies i had 6 eggs,     had plenty of rest yesterday, just dreading the phone call this morning now, embryologist told me and my DH after EC that he has looked at the sperms and they are swimming as fast as he'd like at the moment but that can change later in the day, he said to maximise our chance of fertilization he suggests doing ICSI instead of ivf, we were feeling a bit down afterwards as ec went so well.  Have anyone else had icsi and had a positive amount of fertilized eggs.

got up early as i could sleep any longer.

please keep all fingers, toes etc crossed for me, i'm trying to stay   


andi- How you feeling hun, hope your resting.


love 

crazybabe


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi crazy babe im wishing you all the luck in the world today      hugs ema xxxxxxxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Andi --- you take it easy now and rest and let the embie snuggle up

Crazy -- try not to worry they know whats best and will give you the best possible chance for the BFP !

Hairdresser --- Good luck with the et 

Ness -- your quite close to me, been DR for 7 days now ! hope your feeling well on them !

Lots of     to all the rest of the FF girls, i better get to work now, thinking of you all lots 

Andrea xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good luck crazy hope the phone rings soon


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Crazy, they changed ours from ICSI to IVF and it went ( . ) ( . ) up so I'm sure yours will have a good chance of fertilization.

Hairdresser ... fingers crossed today for you

I need some advice on how to stay positive girls, I'm already struggling!


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

hi kara and everyone else

well i got 4 eggs fertilized    ET tomorrow at 11.00 i'm so happy just hope they last through the night now and they stick.

Andi - Well it may of been just one of those things, but i was sat her this morning saying to myself it will work and all will be ok and it was also i listened to my cd called positive thinking.

hope your feeling ok hun, it will all be worth it, it will work.  feel free to text or post me whenever you want.

      

love crazybabe


----------



## starkymind (Aug 6, 2007)

Hey Ladies..

Its all happening now isn't it  .. 

Tanya, sooo happy for you babe xx glad all is going perfectly  

Andi -   keep your chin up babe, all you need is one and just think that one is the fighter xx

Fingers are crossed for all you 2WWer's I wanna see some BFP's  

Hope you all coping ok   to all


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Andi i's sorry you're struggling but remember: 1) everything you have been thro to get this far 2) you have had a shock 3) you are still pumped with drugs!
Give yourself  a break and the time to recover!
Unfort i'm struggling with pma at mo as i have af pains already!
Well done crazy - lets hope they are spoilt for choice with 2 frosties too!
Wishing you all well at whatever stage you're at and whatever you're doing! X


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

hi hairdresser an starky

How are you, hope your feeling ok,well 4 eggs fertilized out of 5 the 6th egg weren't ripe, ET tomorrow morning at 11.00  , i feel so tired and drained today from ec yesterday.

speak to you soon

crazybabe


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Crazy congrats on your embies and best of luck for et!  Now look after yourself and take care! X


----------



## Ness30 (Sep 12, 2007)

Evening everyone,

Hope your all o.k. things seem to be really happening on this board!

Andi-try to stay positive don't let yourself get stressed, I know it's really annoying when people say that because it's soo hard but try to remember you only need one!!! Some people have 10 really good quality eggs and lots fert and nothing happens whilst many people only have one egg or one fert and it works! The doctor told me that at my TIC appt! So keep reading this when you are losing hope and relax! xxx

Crazybabe-Good luck for tomorrow x

Popsi-Your not far ahead of me are you? I'm glad the drugs aren't affecting you I'm feeling fine only been on DR for 2 days but don't know if it's the drugs but I've been so rubbish in work-getting everything wrong, to the point of embarassing myself and getting very strange looks from collegues arrrghh! Quite funny though! Surley the drugs couldn't be working that fast?? Or maybe just lots on my mind..........What dates your EC? xx

I'm going to get some sleep now feeling so drained.

Good luck to hairdresser and everyone else whatever stage your at!   xxx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Ness

Oh they are affecting me !! terrible headaches and weird dreams on them, and my stomach is black with bruises argh !! and yes head all over the place, but like you said that could be too much on mind or drugs who knows  .

My ec is EST 3.12.07, BL scan on 19.11.07, what about you ?

Take care Andi and good luck all those having ET today x


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Ness30 - I'm on day 7 of the down regging - and not a sign at all of any side effects yet. I even stocked up with headache tablets just in case!

Popsi - I'm so sorry you're getting terrible headaches - have you had them from the start. I'm just waiting for a bleed now - I think it should be happening any moment - you too?

Crazy - good luck with the transfer, I'm sure you'll be glad to get those lovely embies back.

Andi, - how are you coping with your 2ww?

A big   to everyone else.
Cat
x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Good morning girls,

I'm still confined to barracks ... it's driving me mad!!!  DH is off work and making sure I'm having bed rest.

Thanks for all your comments and well wishes.

Feeling a bit better today. I had a wobble yesterday because I think the day of ET I knew my embie was there and yesterday I woke and didn't feel anything different, and I know I'm not going to, but that didn't stop me wondering what was going on inside. Because I had a 2 day transfer I didn't know if it had developed any more and I think that affected my head .... does that make sense?  Enough about me ... 


Good luck to all the D/R's ... hoping you all feel better soon ... I did when my AF arrived.  I remember feeling what a release!

Hairdresser and Beck ... how were your transfers?  Welcome to the 2WW

Starky ... hope you're okay hun?  Been thinking about you.

Congrats Crazy ... good luck for today!

Scouse ... You now have a few of us joining you, hope you're better today. Sending you      vibes.

Ebonie ... good luck with your scan today.

Kara ... hope you're feeling better and still feeling sexy  

Best Wishes Girls


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Posi I had terrible headaches/ migraines with dr on first cycle, they eased once started the stimms.  But unfort had them throughout 2nd cycle!  Think everyone is different and each cycle is diff too!  

Ness i found this cycle alot harder (less exciting i suppose so noticed side effects more?)  and as i teach i knew i wasn't working on all cylinders and felt very guilty for not giving the class my all and not being patient with  them!

Siheilwli may you be one of the lucky ones!  Good luck with your tx and your BFP!

Crazy how did it go?  Take it easy mum to be........

Ebonie best of luck for your scan

Andi you've been quiet lately...noy like you!  Sending you lots and lots of hugs and PMA....your dream could be just round he corner!!!

Anyone i haven't mentioned i aplogise but wish each and every one of you every success for your tx and your outcomes! X


----------



## hairdresser (Jul 23, 2007)

hiya girls, been resting up hope you all are well  

andi, how you doing ? wishing you lots of luck    

ebonie hope your scan goes weel today 

scouse how you feeling today? 

kara- thanks for all your support 

crazybabe good news on embryos, good luck  

sorry if theres anyone i have forgot terrible memory at mo, keep forgeting everything!!

lots of p.m.a sending to you all 

emma xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

scouse the excitment deffo goes after the first cycle...i understand that totally

its so busy here, i remember a time when it was so very quiet


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Kara altho its great for morale when there are loads of ladies on board.....but isn't it sad that there are so many of us that need this help?!
I couldn't have survived this cycle without sites like this!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i find it so sad when the clinic is so very busy


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

hi all

Had ET the four embies were all 4 cells, which is very good, they going to confirm it is writing, 2 embies now on board, test day is Sunday 25th Nov, i'm dreading the 2ww, and i am not buying any preg tests until day before as i know what i'm like.

Hope your ok

crazybabe


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hairdresser ... hope you're resting

Crazy ... good news, hope you're resting too.


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi girls my scan didnt go very well today the docter said that m,y fiollicles havent grown since tuesday teh biggest is 9.5 mm im pretty gutted she told em to up my dose of puregon and i have to go back on monday   Im so gutted as i feel as if its all over know there isnt much chance of them growing fast over the weekend sorry girls to be on a downer i feel so crapat teh moment and crying all the time.. 
To all the girls big hugs to you all hugs ema xxxxxxxx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Don't give up hope Em,  Crazybabe had to get hers bigger over a weekend and she did it.

Drink loads of water and plenty of milk (skimmed and semi-skimmed) basically up your protein.  Eggs, chicken, fish, cheese, nuts ..... 

What dose were you on and what have they given you now?

Try not to be upset as this won't help.


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi andi i know im sorry i shouldnt get down but omg its so hard to be positive , How much did crazybabe follicle shave to grow over a weekend  janet said that she would liek for them to be 20mm i thought that was to big but oh well pma ill try hard ol hugs ema xxx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Emma,

Is this your 1st follie scan?  They get you to stim for 2 weeks dont they? surely you have more time to grow them.

What dose were/are you on?


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

This my third follie scan i started on 30th oct yes they do but my consultant werent very enthusiastic at all made me feel quite crap actually cause im on iui tx i am on 75ml of puregon and 1.3 ml of suprecor


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Em,

You were on 75ml or they've upped you to 75ml?

All you can do over the weekend is take on the extra protein.  Try and stay positive, I know it's hard, just give yourself a little time to get over the upset and try your best to improve them with your diet.  It may not be as bleak as you think.

Keep your chin up.

I was drinking at least a litre of milk a day and 2-3 litres of water, are you drinking enough?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Andi 

What dose of purgenon were you on, and what dose of supercur where you on too ?

Hope your feeling a little more positive, I am sending you lots of


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

I am now on 75ml they dont want to put me on ahigh does as i already have 20 follies on my left side and 9 on my right so they want to keep the doses to a minimum yes i suppose ur right andi i should start being more positive and i will start from know on wards i have sent hubbie up teh shop to get nuts and more milk lol thank you hun for listening to me  I do feel more positive now thanks to u im so glad i have got ff lol    to you xx How are you feeling hunnie are u resting loads i bet its nice to be waited on hand and foot or are u getting bored ?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Popsi ... I was on 300 Puregon (Cos I'm old) and 0.5 of suprecur all the way through.

I think I had about 16 follies, all over 20mm but they think I ovulated early.  Got 8 eggs so I wasn't disappointed, well not at that point anyway.

Emma ... good, keep up your PMA, nibble on some cheese and nuts and wash it all down with a glass of milk  

I know it's easy to say this to others but we all know what these wobbles are like especially when it all doesn't go to plan but there's nothing we can do about the past and sometimes just make the best of the situation or try and improve things ourselves, if we can.  Wish I could adopt my own theory


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

I know what u mean hun i can say it to other people but cant to my self lol but u have put me straight lol ty hun i honestly do feel much better thanks again hugs ema xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Ebonie don't beat yourself up....that is the worst thing you can do!
On my first cycle i went from Fri with lots of little ones to Monday you're going down early.  So they CAN GROW that quickly!
Apart from all the advice ie water and milk that Andi suggested, you need to relax (don't ask me how....i'm the most stressy person there is at mo) and think positive thoughts to those lovely follies of yours!
Stay strong and keep your chin up - it will work out for you i'm sure! XXX


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Emma,

How has your weekend been?  Are you feeling more positive about your scan tomorrow?

How's everyone else?


----------



## Ness30 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Hope you've all had a good weekend, Glad to hear EC and ET went well crazy babe x

Andi, Try and stay positive as hard as it is, I know it's so easy to say to others but just keep glugging that milk, chewing those nuts and try and keep your chin up! Your almost half way through your 2ww now! xx

Popsi, What a nightmare your getting terrible headaches, I hope they ease off at least your half way through DR now- I haven't had them yet but I know what you mean about weird dreams I had a real nightmare early this morning and kept thinking it was real for about 10 mins after I woke up-weird! Been feeling o.k. though up until now but today I have felt really anxious and moody  but it's probabaly the onset of my period. DH is staying well clear! lol!  When did you get your period after you started DR? Also I've got to ask-I'm a bit paranoid about air bubbles the clinic said you need a pretty big one to do any damage but I keep getting small ones in the syringe that I can't get rid of It is been fine up until now do you guys find it hard to get rid of them?? Are you guys on 0.5 of suprecur? 

Ebonie- Good luck for tomorrow don't give up hope I hope all goes well for you x  

Good luck to everybody else xx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi ness

Sorry if it's TMI but i just went to the loo again and i's more like a light pink egg white tiny bit of spotting now, earlier i wiped and it was orange so is this is normal is it, they didn't explain any of this to me at the clinic, yes i am using pesseries but i'm doing them at the back entrance, it's not so messy, i'm doing them twice a day.  So do you think is shoud call the clinic in the morning or not.  I need advice.  

Hope this treatment ends in a BFP and this is not the start of a BFN

love crazyabe


----------



## Ness30 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Crazybabe,

I'm sure its fine and just some soreness from the transfer try not to panic I'm sure it's normal but I would def phone in the morning just for reassurance to make you feel calmer and more relaxed I can understand why your a bit worried but its prob just from the procedures I did read somewhere to expect a bit of bleeding afterwards as this can sometimes happen. Try not to panic hun I think everything will be fine xxx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

hi ness

Thank you for your kind support, i think i will ring the clinic in the morning though for peace of mind.

crazybabe


----------



## Ness30 (Sep 12, 2007)

Your welcome Crazybabe,

Hope all is well, I'm sure it will be, try and rest xxx


----------



## Ness30 (Sep 12, 2007)

Siheilwli,

Glad to hear all is going well and your not feeling any effects from DR I'm fine just think its my AF coming I haven't been my self today DH said he's preparing for "alien week" lol! I just hope I don't get those awful headaches that poor popsi's getting are you on 0.5 of suprecur?? xx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Ness

Headaches not so bad at all  now thank goodness, still waiting for AF to arrive though should have been here on Friday !! so annoying when you want it it does not come when your dredding it .. whoa its bang on time !!!

I am feeling edgy as well, sometimes feel like i just want to scream, DH senses it and gets the dogs lead and they disapear for 10 mins walk LOL !

Have not thought about the air bubbles Ness to be honest, i am on 0.5ml and was told by the nurse to full syringe up to 0.6 and then squirt the rest back in the bottle as this would get rid on the air bubbles, so to be honest I dont look in there syringe, and not gonna or it be another thing for me to worry about lol ! 

Crazy try not to worry hun, i sure it will be fine, but if I were you i would ring the clinic  tomorrow just to be sure

   &      to everyone 

Andrea x


----------



## Ness30 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Andrea,

Glad to hear your headaches have eased off, I know what you mean about feeling edgey but I think this whole experience alone is enough to probabaly make us feel edgey without any drugs! lol! I'm trying to be as laid back as possible about it all, not easy though.

I've got some lovely attractive spots brewing on my chin so that's usually a sure sign that Af is on its dreaded way -I just want to get it out of the way like you do though I think we will prob feel much better and less edgey afterwards, Your dogs will be gutted though when your feeling better -they're probabaly loving all the walks they're getting! he he! xxx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Girls,

I felt so much better when AF came ..... it was like a massive release BUT .......... 5 days into bleeding I had the day from hell.  I fell out with everyone and cried uncontrollably.  Couldn't wait to start stimming after that episode.

As far as the air goes, I think you should try your best to get rid of it but you're not injecting into a vein so I don't think a tiny bit of air will be that harmful, I'm no nurse but a friend of mine who is a nurse told me that.

Crazy ... I hope you're okay, call clinic and put your mind at rest.

Emm ... good luck with the scan tomorrow.

When do you D/R girls get your baseline scans?


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Awww ty girls i am ok at the moment about my scan what will be will be wether i say that tommorrow i dont know but i am trying my hardest to keep positive i hope your all ok speak soon hugs ema xxxxxx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

How did it go today Em?


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hi andi well they have grown a little bit nto much but they said to carry on with what im doing and go back down on friday they might just be slow growers lol asked the other connsultant who scanned how big she wanted them to be and she said 17 mm and they are at 10mm so hope fully in four days ill get more growing in i am feeling pretty positive now the i am thinking is so long as i do my best then what is going to happen will happen         
How are you feeling andi ?

How are the rest of you girls ?

hugs ema xx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

That's positive Em,

Try and intake as much protein this week.  Lots of chicken, that's quite high in protein.

Did they say to increase things in your diet?

I'm BORED, BORED, BORED, BORED, BORED but feeling fine thanks.


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Ema

You will be fine babes, don't forget mine weren't very big either at my 01st follie scan, then they increased my doseage twice and they grew nicely, have they increased your doseage.

take care and stay positive

crazybabe


----------



## Ness30 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

How's it going Crazy babe? Everything O.k.hope your feeling o.k. ?? x

Andi-glad to hear your feeling o.k. I can imagine that you feel a bit bored though just enjoy the rest and enjoy the boredom! My baseline scan is 26th Nov can't wait. I'm really pre-menstrual the garage told me they couldn'yt fix my car tonight as I was 5 mins late and I was almost shaking in anger! lol! I'm calm now though.xx

Ebonie,

Sounds positive about the follicles, They will prob grow loads in between now and Fri x


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

hi ebonie

Hope your ok, i'm feeling ok, the slight twinge now and again but i'm back to feeling positive, i am looking forward to this 2ww to be over already though, keep wondering how things are doing.

love

crazybabe


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi 

Andi -- my baseline is 19.11.07 !! waiting patiently for AF now.

Buy lots of mags, hello... ok .. etc read lots of trash !! passes the time a little 

x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi there,

I know this may seem like a strange question, but does everyone have AF when down regging, mine is 4 days late now and no real sign of it, and i worried will have to delay BL scan on Monday if it comes weekend or not at all !

Hope everyone is doing ok, sorry to stress you with my questions just thought maybe someone would know x


----------



## siheilwli (Jan 18, 2006)

Popsi - Mine was 5 days late, and a lot of women find that down regging delays them. I'm sure it'll come, don't worry.


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Popsi, mine was late too and it had finished before the scan.  Well it went on forever but I thought it had finished at that point


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hiya Andi

how are you feeling now hun, hope you ok.

crazybabe


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

A bit of crampy tummy Crazy.  Of course I'm analyzing it


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Andi

It's probably from the upset you had earlier with your family, i just feel so exhausted, it's a hard life this resting lark.

Take care

I'm sure you will be fine

crazybabe


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

popsi said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I know this may seem like a strange question, but does everyone have AF when down regging, mine is 4 days late now and no real sign of it, and i worried will have to delay BL scan on Monday if it comes weekend or not at all !
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok, sorry to stress you with my questions just thought maybe someone would know x


Hi Popsi
I was told to ring clinic if AF hadn't arrived before first scan!
Mine was late but luckily few days before scan date!
Give them a ring fpr peace of mind if nothing else!


----------



## Ness30 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Hope your all o.k. 

I'm really worried- been on DR (suprecur) for 9 days, became really bloated today to the point where I felt soo uncomfortable like I'm literally going to explode! AF was due yesterday so not its not that late, anyway rang clinic they said bloatedness is normal but if it gets too bad I will have to go in for scan to make sure it isn't cysts on ovaries so I was happy with that even though I felt so uncomfortable and sick etc. Then about 2 hrs ago I had a feeling of pressure in my face and ears like when your on a plane and my face was tingly and numb it happened twice so because of the way I feel unwell anyway I phoned the clinic to check it was o.k.(even though I felt a bit silly ringing twice in 1 day)they said I'm not allowed to take any suprecur tonight at all and have to go in first thing tomorrow for a scan. I asked if it would effect the rest of the cycle or if it would have to be abandoned and they said they hope not they don't know yet, so naturally I'm quite worried has anybody else come across this?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Ness,

Really sorry to hear you're not well while DRing.  

I didn't have all your symptoms, apart from the bloating a bit.

Please try not to worry yourself until you know the outcome tomorrow.  I know it's easier said than done, but they will only delay things if there's any risk to your health or the outcome of the treatment.

Try and stay positive and let us know what happens.

Take care

Andrea xx


----------



## Ness30 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Andi,

Thanks for your advice, I feel o.k. just a bit worried I'm hoping they just want to have a look at me and then will say it will be o.k. to carry on. I'm hoping missing just 1 dose tonight won't jepordise things and cause a problem, Hope your tummy is o.k. and your feeling upbeat your half way there now xx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I know love and this is just the first step of your worry, each scan and each appointment filled me with apprehension .... fearing it wouldn't all go to plan.  It did, but then fell apart at fertilization.  

My tummy is playing all sort of tricks on me    Not knowing if they are good or bad feelings going on.

Keep your spirits up


----------



## Ness30 (Sep 12, 2007)

I know it's such a guessing game isn't it, but there we go -all part of this rigmerole journey that were all on! Keep positive hope the twinges are everything getting comfy, The only thing you can do is try and stay positive all will come good xx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hope it goes well for you tomorrow Ness, let me know what they say

Andrea xxx


----------



## Ness30 (Sep 12, 2007)

O.k. will do gonna get some sleep- now tempted to take suprecur, but I'm going to  be sensible and follow there advice tonight, will let you know tomorrow, Take care hope your not too bored!  xx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Ness

Hope you are feeling a lot better, best to stick with what the hospital said about the Suprecur though, they know whats best for you, good luck for tomorrow, i hope everything goes ok for you, let me know how you get on ok, we are all here to support you.
 
love
crazybabe


----------



## Ness30 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Went to the clinic first thing this morning and after seeing the doctor she said it was fine to miss one dose it shouldn't mess the cycle up she said to carry on with a dose this morning then take another one tonight. I was sooo relieved! She said if I get the numbness in my face again to stop and see the GP straight away. I feel fine now just get the sensation that my head is going to explode! but she said that could be because my AF is over due its only 2 days late though and I'm normally spot on so it must be the Suprecur. Apart from that I feel fine now nausea has also subsided and just very relieved -so panic over! I just hope that two doses in one day doesn't make me feel too bad. It didn't help when I went in to work this afternoon my boss was really off with me for taking the morning off. I've haven't had a sick day in 9 months since I've been there! 

How's everyone else? Hope you are all o.k. 

thankyou for all your support Ness xx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Ness

Oh I am so glad everything went well for you at the clinic hun and that you can carry on with treatment as normal, take care.

Speak Soon

crazybabe


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

scouse --- so sorry    you have been so wonderful to everyone else, so we here for you now x

hope everyone else is bearing up ok, its sad when we get bad news on the board, think everyone feels it x

I on day 15 DR now and still no sign of AF, rang caru and they said go for baseline on monday no matter what even if AF arrives, which scares me a little as i am usually really heavy and dont much fancy the scan then !! but there we are they know best i am sure

x


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Ness,  Glad your appointment went well.  Keep a close eye on yourself.

Popsi ... hope your AF arrives soon

Hope everyone else is okay?


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Well girls this cycle is over for me know my folicles hadnt grown and they have decided to cancel it they say it is down to my pcos i am feeling pretty down  hearted i couldnt even reach my basting    i just feel as if my bodys no good im sorry to be so sad..


I hope the rest of you girls are ok  lots of hugs ema xx


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

AWW Ema

I'm so so sorry hun, i hope your ok, don't be too down with yourself, you need to be strong to get ready for next treatment, give your body chance to rest 01st though.

You know we are all here for you if you ever need a chat

crazybabe


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Ema, I'm so sorry for you.

What happens now.  I don't know anything about PCOS, is there something that can help should you decide to start again?

 Ema


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Ebonie i haven't been posting lately as feeling pretty low but had to offer my condolencies to you and your other half!  After getting my 2nd BFN i can understand some of the despair you are feeling.
I too have pcos and take metformin.....are you on that?
Luckily it really on effects my left ovary so have produced eggs on the right!
Here if you need to ask,cry or scream!


----------



## Ness30 (Sep 12, 2007)

Ebonie-really sorry to hear your news you poor thing xx

Popsi,

Waht if your af doesn't arrive? can you go onto stims?


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

So sorry Ema, look after yourself and don't beat yourself up too much. Are you trying alternative therapies?  Acu?  Reflexology? xx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Ebonie

I am so sorry for you, i too have PCOS you should see about metformin it helped when I was on clomid had good follicles, not on it now though, i also had ovarian drilling which they say is good !

Ness -- i dont know when stimming will start, they said to go in on Monday for my baseline and they will scan me, if no lining to get rid of then thats ok for starting, but if lining is thick they will give me tablets to cause a bleed to get rid of it, guess that will cause some delay, no idea how long, but with the christmas closure who knows may be Jan before i start stimming, but trying to stay upbeat about it all as at least its all started and a few more weeks to achieve a dream is not really so bad   

Scouse hope your ok too, thinking of you 

Hope your all well, 

Andrea x


----------



## Ness30 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi Popsi,

I very much doubt that they would keep you on DR from now until Jan the tablets must work quite quickley -but hopfully you won't need them. Are you usually regular? I am usually reg and was supposed to have AF Tues but still nothing must be a side effect of Suprecur I didn't realise that lining can become thin without having a bleed. I'm sure everything will be fine and they can get you ready for stims swiftly if they need to. My baseline is a week Mon the(26th) so hoping to get mine by then too Take Care -fingers crossed something happens soon xx


----------

